# Summer split



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Well decided to do summer split and split my power house queen to 5 frame and moved mother hive to new spot, plan was to go in and take capped cells to requeen my problem hive, my power queen less split made 15 cells From my split, on the 8th by the math they will be capped and it will be time to make some growth in the apiary


----------

